# When will my juice kick in ? test 400



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm on prochem tri-test 400

and on 2ml a week

I frontloaded a gram on week one and i'm currently running 40mg dbol a day which is kicking in nicely now after week one.

When will the test start showing its effect ?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel the effect of test within days

I start to see the effects of test around week 3


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I usually notice it around week 3.


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

energize17 said:


> I feel the effect of test within days
> 
> I start to see the effects of test around week 3


what do you feel within days mate


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

week 3-4 for me pal, great stuff, You should be feeling more energetic by now, maybe a little stronger weeks 1-2, oh and that sex drive should be sky high


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

After days i feel the increase in sex drive and constant hard ons


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I get the hard ons within a week.

Blood pressure about week 2-3

Grow 3+


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Am doing the same stuff but jump starting with anadrol

Let me no how u get on. Mate


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

if its got at least 100mg of prop in the blend and you splitting your jabs then you are gonna feel it a lot quicker.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im on tri test 400 also, about 3 and half weeks in and hasnt really kicked in yet. I started a thread and all the replys I got told me that they are long estered tests and could take anything up to 6 weeks to kick in!


----------



## superstar (Apr 4, 2011)

3 weeks in & you can feel & see results by week 8 had a new body, awesome

now doing a test 400 & deca 300 cycle....wow, serious strength gains!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

im on test e 500mg ew and i didnt feel it kick in till a few days ago so week 5.5, everyones differnt


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

diixxy said:


> Im on tri test 400 also, about 3 and half weeks in and hasnt really kicked in yet. I started a thread and all the replys* I got told me that they are long estered tests *and could take anything up to 6 weeks to kick in!


not all bro, lixus have a 400 blend with 100mg prop in there.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

vetran said:


> not all bro, lixus have a 400 blend with 100mg prop in there.


Prochem* should have been more specific


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was on pro chem t400 @ 2ml a week, stopped after 8 weeks cause a felt nothing from it 1 n a half bottles n nout, now off 5 weeks n goin to get new gear n new batch n start again soon


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

maverick1888 said:


> I was on pro chem t400 @ 2ml a week, stopped after 8 weeks cause a felt nothing from it 1 n a half bottles n nout, now off 5 weeks n goin to get new gear n new batch n start again soon


Maybe you had bunk gear mate or the underdosed batch ?

The guys that have been using the same stuff that i've got, and off the same bloke, same batch, have all got really good gains!

I'm using the prochem dbol too and im up nearly a stone in just over a week


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

maverick1888 said:


> I was on pro chem t400 @ 2ml a week, stopped after 8 weeks cause a felt nothing from it 1 n a half bottles n nout, now off 5 weeks n goin to get new gear n new batch n start again soon


Ahh hope mins not bunk! Was it the 2010 to 2013 batch because thats what i have!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Im thinking the same thing Today will be week 4. Im using 800mg Fuerza labs T400, and haven't felt too mch yet. I personally think the 25mg of prop they put in there is a bit of a waste tbh, but anyhow, Yeah haven't felt so much yet except increased sex drive, some aggression, some strength, little mass, but this could be Prop I don't know for sure but I hope to feel a massive increase in all the above mentioned within 2 weeks...Ive always used prochem before and not even at this dose, so Im thinking this might be taking its time to Kick in.

Anyone else have this with Fuerza T400?


----------



## busterblue2011 (May 11, 2014)

im on test 400 1cc a week wich is 400g off test and i also thought it wasnt working but im on week 3 half way threw and had 3 days off the gym went to day and my god i smashed it can deffinatly tell that im stronger and im bulking out very quickly going to do a 12 week cycle and then dbol for 8 weeks


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

busterblue2011 said:


> im on test 400 1cc a week wich is 400g off test and i also thought it wasnt working but im on week 3 half way threw and had 3 days off the gym went to day and my god i smashed it can deffinatly tell that im stronger and im bulking out very quickly going to do a 12 week cycle and then dbol for 8 weeks


strong bump

400*g* of test? need to get me some of that


----------



## busterblue2011 (May 11, 2014)

OK to state the oviouse i mean 200 mgs testosterone enanthate and 200mgs test decanoate i would off thought it was blatantly easy to see i had missed the m on mgs lol considering we are all sted heads ur proper funny about spelling mistakes


----------



## Zack64 (Feb 22, 2015)

Im running test 400 and dbol now been on it now for a week can gradually see increase with dbol, when will my test kick in. Also was thinking because i jab in the glutes (ass) if I'm right lol and does it still work when jabbing in ass or does it have to be bang on the jab?


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

:confused1:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Zack64 said:


> Im running test 400 and dbol now been on it now for a week can gradually see increase with dbol, when will my test kick in. Also was thinking because i jab in the glutes (ass) if I'm right lol and does it still work when jabbing in ass or does it have to be bang on the jab?


What in Gods ball bag are you trying to ask man? That part about your ass has me searching for Jesus :lol:


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

Weeks 6-8 for me norma test e

750-1000 mg pw

Slow esters take there time on me


----------



## Zack64 (Feb 22, 2015)

Where does everyone else jab? And who has the Zion Labs test 400 which is the one I use?


----------

